# Mansion van Baroni



## Jaff_fox (Sep 26, 2010)

Recently I visited this absolutely fantastic house hidden within trees in the Belgium countryside. After clambering through trees and getting electrucuted from some very inconspicuous electric fences I arrived. The place is an absolute time capsule and there as little if any vandalism.


----------



## RichardH (Sep 26, 2010)

How splendid! Fantastic photos.

It may be a trick of perspective, but the rooms look very large. Was it a private residence, or something else?


----------



## lizm73 (Sep 26, 2010)

What a find  Beautiful photography too


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 26, 2010)

It's the Baron Hill here.


----------



## havoc (Sep 27, 2010)

look like splendid pro hobo crib that one


----------



## Jaff_fox (Sep 27, 2010)

havoc said:


> look like splendid pro hobo crib that one



Maybe, but you can have the smelly bed!


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 27, 2010)

Amazing find and great photos. Jealous.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 29, 2010)

That is lovely. Great find and piccies.


----------

